# Chercher un mot clé dans un document



## Benjamin875 (12 Octobre 2011)

Après plusieurs semaines d'usage de l'iPad 2 je suis face à certaines difficultés.
Celle dont je vais vous faire part aujourd'hui est l'impossibilité pour moi de faire des recherches de mot dans un document.

Ex : sur une page internet / dans un document de 20 pages.

C'est quand même assez handicapant dans le cadre de mes études. Des alternatives ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## arbaot (12 Octobre 2011)

dans safari mobile
 pour chercher dans la page à l'écran

utilise le champ de saisie google en bas de menu  il y a : Sur cette page( x résultats)


----------



## Benjamin875 (12 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ce petit conseil 
Sur Pages y a un truc dans ce genre ?


----------



## arbaot (12 Octobre 2011)

barre de menu en ht à dr la "clef à molette" =>rechercher


----------



## Benjamin875 (13 Octobre 2011)

Parfait ! Merci beaucoup ! J'aime mon iPad !


----------

